# Slippng makes commericials repeat over and over



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Is it just us? When we hit slip like 8 times to get through a chunk of commercials.. we see the same commercials over and over up to 5 times! it's instantly skipping back and showing chunks multiple times.

Just wondering if this is a known issue or just our buggy unit?


----------



## trurod (Nov 13, 2006)

Whether a D* admission will be made that this is a "known issue" could be debated. Others are having the same issues with repeating or looping during fast forward and 30 second skips. We have three R15-300 boxes. All of them have the same issue. They loop / repeat FFx2, FFx3 and multi 30sec skips at random. I have tried RBRs, unplugging and forcing the newest software with no luck. Not sure if it is specific to the 300 series box or if the 100 and 500 are doing it also. It would be interesting to poll to see.


----------



## ngawor (May 28, 2006)

We have also had the same problem since the last upgrade. Our box is also a 300.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes I have had this same problem. I called directv and spoke to a tech support (the number and post is in another post labeled FAST FORWARD get STUCK in a LOOP). Anyway I finally got sick of it, since it is basically worthless now so I called them. They claimed they have never heard of this issue, told me to do a reset settings (which resets all your channels and SLs but does not delete your recordings) so I did. Didn't fix it, it is a little less prevalent, but still bad. So I call back, they tell me again never heard of this problem, I tell them about others like you guys online that also have the same problem, of which they tell me well if no one tells us then we don't know and she tried to look up if there were any other tickets open about it. well anyhow told me to a full reset of everything (I did not want to do this and lose all my recordings, so I told them I already did (since someone else on the forums said they had and to no avail)) so now they just sent me a replacement box. Meanwhile within a few days I had ordered and had installed an additional free R15 dvr for another room. That was installed, it is an r15-100, works fine for the first week so far, no skipping, I made sure after it was installed it updated, then I did a format and it had the update at the most recent initial update, but I did test it before the format and it seemed to be acting well. 

Finally got my replacement for my R15-300 in the mail the other day, this one is a refurb r-15-500, have yet to hook it up because i am trying to watch everything on my old box before unhooking it. I will give updates on that one once it is hooked up.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

We have the same issue on our 300. Makes watching Jeopardy particularly painful - for some reason it seems to hit that show harder than others I've watched on that box. Fortunately for us this DVR isn't on our main TV - that one has a 500. And my 500 has been working pretty darn near flawlessly since the last s/w update... some minor bugs here and there, but nothing too bad to deal with. Still that 300 is on a second tv, which has become, in some ways, my tv - it has many of my shows that the rest of my family doesn't care for. Hopefully it'll get fixed in the next release. And I've done several resets on that box - all to no avail. And, while it could be that one particular CSR isn't familiar with this issue, I have a real hard time believing that DirecTV doesn't know anything about it.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

jpl said:


> And, while it could be that one particular CSR isn't familiar with this issue, I have a real hard time believing that DirecTV doesn't know anything about it.


"Knowing about a problem" translates to the existence of an open trouble ticket. However, DTV closes trouble tickets when a replacement unit is sent. So, it's not hard to imagine that there are only a handful of tickets related to this, or any other, problem.

If DTV kept tickets open until users report that their problem was resolved, a different picture would soon emerge. Replacement is not the "cure all" it's imagined to be.

Cheers,


----------



## kingwhick (Jan 10, 2007)

Mine has the same problem. It also does it on FFx2.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

kingwhick said:


> Mine has the same problem. It also does it on FFx2.


Same here and I have the latest software 106c.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> "Knowing about a problem" translates to the existence of an open trouble ticket. However, DTV closes trouble tickets when a replacement unit is sent. So, it's not hard to imagine that there are only a handful of tickets related to this, or any other, problem.
> 
> If DTV kept tickets open until users report that their problem was resolved, a different picture would soon emerge. Replacement is not the "cure all" it's imagined to be.
> 
> Cheers,


I understand, but my impression from the original posting is that the CSR had never heard of this issue before. That's what I have a hard time believing. Even if a trouble ticket is immediately closed, the CSR writing the ticket (I assume it's the CSR writing the ticket) would have at least heard about the problem. Given how widespread this problem appears to be - especially considering it was most likely the result of the latest s/w update, I find it hard to believe that a number of customers haven't already called to complain about this problem. So, while I agree that hearing about the problem doesn't equate to fixing the problem, the impression I got from the original post (unless my impression is wrong, which is entirely possible) was that the CSR had never heard the issue before.

While I can believe that there are a handful of such CSRs, I can't imaging that this problem wasn't raised to a relatively large number of them. But I see your point - and it's a valid one. Just because the CSR made note of the issue, doesn't mean there's anything in the pipeline working toward a fix. Even so, from what I understand DirecTV monitors this forum, and probably others as well. If that's the case then I would have to think that a fix is forthcoming. While many can argue over things like DLB, calling them flaws, this problem, unlike the DLB issue, really does speak to a problem with the code. In other words, this is an issue that consumers will likely scream about. Just my impression.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

If everyone's R-15 worked as poorly as mine, I'd imagine folks would be doing a lot of screaming and that some of them would be doing more than merely screaming. But, that doesn't seem to happen. 

As near as I can tell, this is due to a you-cant-fight-city-hall attitude rather than satisfaction. DTV seems to have acquired a whole lot of consumer badwill. But, the badwill isn't serious enough, or the service alternatives aren't good enough, to prompt folks to switch. Instead, they moan and groan. 

But, find yourself in a group of about 20 folks and bring up the issue: you'll find that many folks subscribe to DTV and know exactly what the problems with the R-15 are. I had such an opportunity and took it. I was surprised by the result. If anything, folks on this forum seem happier than average. Not one person expressed anything other than distaste and contempt for the R-15. In the long run, this can't be good for DTV.

Cheers,


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

BTW... ours is the 300 as well.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

Same thing here on a R15-300.


----------



## pburleson (Sep 15, 2006)

I just logged in to DBSTalk to look for to see if this was being discussed. I don't know when it started, but within the past couple of weeks, my R-15 has been driving me crazy trying to FF. It appears to affect FF2 the most. To get out of it, I jump up to FF4, but occasionally, when coming out of FF4, it jumps back 5 minutes. Very annoying!


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

I only see it with commercial slip


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

I am guessing you have an R-15 300. Mine would do that on the commercial slip, on the FFx1 and FFx2 especially. If you used FFx3 it would usually be ok. But this is unacceptable and besides the point. I have called and told the techs and the CSRs this and they have never heard of this problem. What a joke. Though the last CSR I talked to when I was activating my replacement 500 (for my 300 that they sent a replacement for because of this) she did say that she noticed it was happening a bit on hers recently. I was telling her I was upset that I had to delete all of my recorded movies and shows in hope that she might give me a break or give me some credit, well that didn't happen, but she did tell me that. I encourage all of you to call and tell them, or just get a replacement, that stupid 300 is junk. here is the advanced tech number : 1 877 342 4388


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Strange, I thought I was imagining things.


----------



## treker (Oct 5, 2006)

My R15-300 does the same REPEATING when using 30sec slip and FF. Has the latest software and RBR several times. Of course, it is most noticeable in commercials. That is why we're "30 sec slipping" through! 

My R15-500 doesn't seem to do this, so I swapped it to the main TV last week. So far, I have noticed no REPEATING. The R15-300 is now down in the basement and doesn't get used much. So it's probably still repeating but not impacting me much anymore. I liked the small size of the 300, too. I will wait for an software upgrade that hopefully fixes this REPEATING. Or eventually call D*VE and get a replacement 500.


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

D* acknowledged the issue with me and gave me a credit for the trouble.


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

More comments on this including my own here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82722


----------

